# Grinder for espresso and brewed



## JacobJames93 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm looking for something to experiment with over the next few months, trying V60, aeropress, espresso etc. Originally I was looking at an MC2 and also thinking of the Mignon but the price would be a big stretch. The other option I'm considering is the Feldgrind, seems to be much better at swapping between the various brew methods than the stepless electric ones but how does it stack it up against those for expresso usage? Is the hand grind effort going to be a put-off for 4-6 espressos a day?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hand grinding multiple double shots will become a chore unless you spend a lot more on one of the bigger espresso hand grinders like Pharos or HG1.

Hand grinding 1-2 cups for V60 or Aeropress isn't a big deal though, I'd be inclined to buy a hand grinder for the brewed options and an electric grinder for espresso, keeping that to smaller adjustments in the espresso range.

A Feldgrind is a joy to use, but a Porlex/Hario/Rhino will get you up & running for the brewed options you mention if you are saving for the espresso grinder.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

How about an SJ with an adjustment gauge so you can easily swap between grind settings.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?33057-%A3160-Mazzer-Super-Jolly-with-adjustment-gauge


----------



## JacobJames93 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Timmy,

I saw your grinder on Gumtree I think(?). I was very tempted but I have no way of collecting from London unfortunately, otherwise it would have been ideal.


----------



## avquack (Jul 30, 2016)

The new Eureka Atom is supposed to be suitable for both espresso and brewed, but that's more than twice the price of the Mignon so not likely suitable.

I use a Porlex to hand grind probably 4 x 20g a day for aeropress coffees at work. It can be a bit of a pain, but it's all part of the ritual and the coffee is definitely worth it!


----------

